# Lake Forks New Bait!



## Jim (Jan 13, 2007)

Jeez! Talk about a copy! Does this look familiar?









If you said this: https://www.japantackle.com/Lures/Imakatsu_Javallon.htm

You are correct!


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 15, 2007)

WE can only hope that these are cheaper!


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> WE can only hope that these are cheaper!



Yeah no kidding! I heard Wally world will be selling them....Only White though.


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, if they have them at the Mart, then they'll be cheap for sure, or they would look elsewhere to get them!

I might be able to afford to try them now, heh!


----------

